# A frankly stunning resource: European Archive



## Kuhlau (Oct 1, 2008)

I've just chanced upon this: http://www.europarchive.org/

From its home page ...



> The European Archive is a digital library of cultural artifacts in digital form. We provide free access to researchers, historians, scholars, and the general public.


Very much a site which some of us will want to bookmark.

FK


----------

